# Canon direct mail marketing



## neuroanatomist (May 25, 2013)

I have dutifully registered my Canon products, using their online registration tool. Thus, they have my address. Their database should also tell them that I have a fair amount of gear registered with them, pretty much all of it high end stuff. By 'fair amount', I mean $40K worth at current retail prices. You'd think, armed with that knowledge, they'd be able to have a pretty good idea of what would interest me as a consumer, right? 

Today, I received my first direct (snail) mailing from Canon. A brochure for the new EF 200-400mm f/4L IS USM Extender 1.4x, perhaps? An ad highlighting the benefits of their excellent RT flash system, GPS accessories, etc.?

Nope. A little brochure highlighting the features of a pair of dSLRs sure to be of interest to a 1D X owner...


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 25, 2013)

I especially liked the page describing the 'Incredible Speed' of the 9-point AF system, and the up to 5 fps continuous shooting. :


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 25, 2013)

How many did you buy?


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 25, 2013)

LOL.

At least there was one image in the brochure which I found inspiring...


----------



## distant.star (May 25, 2013)

.
There's a reason they call it "mass" marketing.


----------



## RGF (May 25, 2013)

Filtering and consumer-centric marketing is not as easy you might think. That is, until you make the commitment to CRM (like Amazon) and then you can make your marketing $ much more efficient.

In other word, laziness.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 25, 2013)

RGF said:


> Filtering and consumer-centric marketing is not as easy you might think. That is, until you make the commitment to CRM (like Amazon) and then you can make your marketing $ much more efficient.
> 
> In other word, laziness.


Actually, Canon could market high end stuff to CPS members, its a no brainer. No CRM required. Google is the king of targeted marketing, if I look at a product online, I'll suddenly see it in Google advertising everywhere I go.

They are working on extending this to retail stores with their face recognition, in the not distant future, advertising will follow you from store to store.


----------



## scottkinfw (May 25, 2013)

I see a new "must have" for Neuro!

sek



neuroanatomist said:


> I have dutifully registered my Canon products, using their online registration tool. Thus, they have my address. Their database should also tell them that I have a fair amount of gear registered with them, pretty much all of it high end stuff. By 'fair amount', I mean $40K worth at current retail prices. You'd think, armed with that knowledge, they'd be able to have a pretty good idea of what would interest me as a consumer, right?
> 
> Today, I received my first direct (snail) mailing from Canon. A brochure for the new EF 200-400mm f/4L IS USM Extender 1.4x, perhaps? An ad highlighting the benefits of their excellent RT flash system, GPS accessories, etc.?
> 
> Nope. A little brochure highlighting the features of a pair of dSLRs sure to be of interest to a 1D X owner...


----------



## ahab1372 (May 25, 2013)

They did well - they offered you something you don't have yet. Clearly they were looking at what you already own. 

And yes you should have one - for occasions when you don't want to bring the bulky stuff (dining out with the family), or when you want to shoot fast action and sports.


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (May 25, 2013)

ahab1372 said:


> They did well - they offered you something you don't have yet. Clearly they were looking at what you already own.
> 
> And yes you should have one - for occasions when you don't want to bring the bulky stuff (dining out with the family), or when you want to shoot fast action and sports.



Ahab's got a point, after all, "the world's smallest and lightest digital SLR" is not yet in your kit. THAT might give you bragging rights. ;D

-Tabor


----------



## RGF (May 25, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > Filtering and consumer-centric marketing is not as easy you might think. That is, until you make the commitment to CRM (like Amazon) and then you can make your marketing $ much more efficient.
> ...


Agree lots of possibilities. But need to act on them. Depending upon how names are stored, who does it, ... We get ads for Rebels


----------



## rpt (May 25, 2013)

Isn't it obvious? They know that you do not have the T5i or the SL1 - duh!


----------



## Quasimodo (May 25, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I have dutifully registered my Canon products, using their online registration tool. Thus, they have my address. Their database should also tell them that I have a fair amount of gear registered with them, pretty much all of it high end stuff. By 'fair amount', I mean $40K worth at current retail prices. You'd think, armed with that knowledge, they'd be able to have a pretty good idea of what would interest me as a consumer, right?
> 
> Today, I received my first direct (snail) mailing from Canon. A brochure for the new EF 200-400mm f/4L IS USM Extender 1.4x, perhaps? An ad highlighting the benefits of their excellent RT flash system, GPS accessories, etc.?
> 
> Nope. A little brochure highlighting the features of a pair of dSLRs sure to be of interest to a 1D X owner...



LOL! I still laugh at your Crocodile Dundee stunt at your daughers sports arrangement... I see a paralel.


----------



## zim (May 25, 2013)

Right that's the last straw I'm off to the dark side they've never sent me anything


----------



## Don Haines (May 25, 2013)

Yes, but does your 1DX have a mode dial that goes all the way around?


----------



## woollybear (May 25, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> LOL.
> 
> At least there was one image in the brochure which I found inspiring...



Which one are you missing?


----------



## zim (May 25, 2013)

woollybear said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > LOL.
> ...



probably only the 2x converter I'd bet


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 25, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Yes, but does your 1DX have a mode dial that goes all the way around?



No... ??? Canon must have sent me a broken one, and I didn't even notice. And here I thought I was in green square mode all this time...


----------



## tron (May 26, 2013)

I don't agree they sent a useless brochure. If I recall correctly you have 2 daughters, so the 2 Rebels - which by the way are of different size - would suit them both!
(OK may be in a few years)
;D ;D ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 26, 2013)

tron said:


> I don't agree they sent a useless brochure. If I recall correctly you have 2 daughters, so the 2 Rebels - which by the way are of different size - would suit them both!
> (OK may be in a few years)
> ;D ;D ;D



Touché, Sir! 

My 5 year old daughter has been asking for a camera, and using the old S95 from time to time...so an SL3 might be just the ticket in a few years...


----------

